# CCR guys i need a frame 2450/3650



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

i picked up a 3650 last year and kind of got duped by a guy but for the price $30 i dont really care.

it was advertised as needing a belt had the cover off and no belt he started it for me and it ran good. 

when i got the plastics off i seen the engine was just sitting in there and was broke off the frame. long story short i have all the parts i just need a frame from a 2450 or 3650 i think they use the same frame? 

i was hoping to find one with a blown engine and swap everything and make a 3650. what is the best place to find a frame for one of these?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

I thought someone here was just offering a free frame for one of those.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

nwcove said:


> I thought someone here was just offering a free frame for one of those.


yea i seen i think it was in NJ maybe or the frame was junk... i cant remember


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i was. i scrapped it this sunday at the transfer station crushed and loaded into a dumpster the following monday and is probably shredded and on a boat to china by now. it was available for more then 2 weeks so i cant say i didnt try


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

does anyone know if the 2450 and 3650 frames are the same?


----------



## Cinci5 (Jan 18, 2016)

Yes the same
one here in Buffalo on craigslist 3650 $50 blown engine


----------

